# Anyone have a dog from Black Magic German Shepherds



## Soto (Dec 27, 2012)

We recently purchased our beautiful girl from Black Magic German Shepherds out of Northern California and I would love to chat with anyone who may have also purchased from them as well. So far we are pleasantly pleased with our lovely girl at 12weeks old tomorrow, but I would love meet some of their other pups. If I get lucky maybe even one from the same parents as my girl : )


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Doc would be one to chat with~I think he's affiliated with the kennel.


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

Who are her parents?


----------



## Soto (Dec 27, 2012)

Sweet karma and Bacchus


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

I know Sweet Karma and bacchus! My nice has a dog from Karma and bacchus. Send me a pm and I'll tell you about Karma's parents.


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

onyx'girl said:


> Doc would be one to chat with~I think he's affiliated with the kennel.



No affiliation with Black Magic German Shepherds.  I do know a great deal about their lines.


----------



## GSD04 (Jan 12, 2015)

I've had three of their dogs now. Believe she has changed to a lower drive dog in her breeding since my first two had far more drive than the third. They are wonderful dogs but the health issues are unacceptable. It's been heartbreaking and now that I've learned more about breeding, I feel her practices are irresponsible. Go with a breeder with a published history of health, e.g. orthopedic, eye, cardiac, etc. Don't settle for anything less. It's just not worth it.


----------

